# New Prescription



## lilman2019 (May 21, 2019)

My blood work just came back and I have low test levels. My Dr. prescribed me test and I am getting my first dosage today. Are there any immediate side effects I should be worried about? I'm 38, pretty damn healthy but have noticed a significant drop in energy over the last 5 years.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 21, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> My blood work just came back and I have low test levels. My Dr. prescribed me test and I am getting my first dosage today. Are there any immediate side effects I should be worried about? I'm 38, pretty damn healthy but have noticed a significant drop in energy over the last 5 years.



awesomeness


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2019)

Little soreness at the injection site is about it.


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2019)

What's your dose, and how often?


----------



## juuced (May 21, 2019)

you may get some acne at first depending on how high your dose is.  In my experience I got mild acne that stayed with me for the first 2 years of TRT.  After that I think my body got used to it and the acne went away for good.


----------



## lilman2019 (May 22, 2019)

200 mg every 4 weeks for three months then checking levels again


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> 200 mg every 4 weeks for three months then checking levels again



I’ve seen some pretty bad protocols. This is up there with the worst. 

What kind of doctor? Urologist?


----------



## Straight30weight (May 22, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> 200 mg every 4 weeks for three months then checking levels again


This sounds really bad


----------



## Gadawg (May 22, 2019)

Jesus.  You do not want to be on that dose.  Most of us take that every week.  And that dose weekly only gets me to high average levels


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> 200 mg every 4 weeks for three months then checking levels again



Even if that's a blend of esters, it's so little. I don't understand why Dr's can't start guys off at a reasonable dose. Even if it's only 100mg/week. What are they afraid of?


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Even if that's a blend of esters, it's so little. I don't understand why Dr's can't start guys off at a reasonable dose. Even if it's only 100mg/week. What are they afraid of?



Because hormones are dangerous. 

Benzodiazepines and opiates aren’t. 

This is must be the common logic.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> I’ve seen some pretty bad protocols. This is up there with the worst.
> 
> What kind of doctor? Urologist?



I totally agree.  Even 260 mg of Enanthate every other week sucked.

As for your answer to "what kind of doctor" I was going to be a smart@$$ and say female.  While there is one decent one local to me, she is about to retire and all the other female TRT locals are BAD, VERY BAD!  The PA who allowed me to get all screwed up was a female and she joined another all female anti-aging clinic...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> Because hormones are dangerous.
> 
> Benzodiazepines and opiates aren’t.
> 
> This is must be the common logic.



Sheesh, my GP would rather see me on SSRIs instead of TRT.  I'm not even making this up.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 22, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I totally agree.  Even 260 mg of Enanthate every other week sucked.
> 
> As for your answer to "what kind of doctor" I was going to be a smart@$$ and say female.  While there is one decent one local to me, she is about to retire and all the other female TRT locals are BAD, VERY BAD!  The PA who allowed me to get all screwed up was a female and she joined another all female anti-aging clinic...


I fired my female doctor. She was insanely clueless. I spoke with another, I told her that prior to going on trt my total test was 405 and free was almost nothing. She said that was high....


----------



## lilman2019 (May 22, 2019)

He’s my primary care physician.  Maybe he will up the dosage after this trial run.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 22, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> He’s my primary care physician.  Maybe he will up the dosage after this trial run.


Be prepared to feel like garbage


----------



## lilman2019 (May 22, 2019)

Why would I feel like garbage?


----------



## Straight30weight (May 22, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> Why would I feel like garbage?


Because you’re basically not gonna have any test. 200mg is about (give or take) what guys take weekly. You’re going to be on a rollercoaster ride. A typical protocol is 200mg/week, split into 2 doses to stay consistent.


----------



## lilman2019 (May 22, 2019)

Gotcha......so I should stay on my supps?  I take Ape both the regular and night one.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 22, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> Gotcha......so I should stay on my supps?  I take Ape both the regular and night one.


I don’t know what those are


----------



## lilman2019 (May 22, 2019)

Test boosters


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> Test boosters



Stop them. 

Ask for a referral to a Urologist.


----------



## lilman2019 (Aug 15, 2019)

yep.....feeling like garbage was right.
I am now on the same dose every two weeks instead of once a month


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2019)

lilman2019 said:


> yep.....feeling like garbage was right.
> I am now on the same dose every two weeks instead of once a month



So 200mg every 2 weeks? I'd ask if they'd be ok with 100mg every week. Same dose, just less peaks and valleys, more consistent. Still not the best, but it would be better.


----------



## Troe (Sep 18, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> So 200mg every 2 weeks? I'd ask if they'd be ok with 100mg every week. Same dose, just less peaks and valleys, more consistent. Still not the best, but it would be better.



Agreed after 3 years of dialing things in, every 84 hours is the only way to go. No more ups and downs. After 18 months any negative sides were gone. Levels are very consistent. My dose is 140 weekly split every 3.5 days. Wednesday night, and Sunday Morning.


----------

